# Der "Normschiss"



## dickerbert (16 März 2012)

Ich weiss das ist schon alt aber ich habs hier noch nirgends gesehen und ist doch immer wieder witzig zum durchlesen
ich bekomm jedesmal einen lachanfall...

DAS IST EIN BEITRAG AUS EINEM INTERNETFORUM FÜR HAUSTECHNIK AUS
DEUTSCHLAND!

Wir sind momentan am Bad renovieren und wollen in diesem Zuge auch
alle Sanitärobjekte erneuern. Als ich mich jetzt nach einem neuen WC
umschaute, fiel mir auf, daß die meisten neuen WCs zwar alle sehr
schön aussehen, aber vom Durchflußquerschnitt sehr eng bemessen sind.
Ich sehe darin ein Problem, weil wir in unserer Familie alle ziemlich
große Haufen scheißen.
Unser altes WC, ein Flachspüler von Villeroy & Boch hatte eine
wesentlich größere Abflußöffnung, und selbst da gab es manchmal
Probleme, daß die Haufen vernünftig durchrutschten.
Bei welchen WC Herstellern ist die Durchflussöffnung besonders groß
ausgeführt? Bzw.welchen Hersteller/Typ könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Gruß Stefan


--- nachfolgend - aus einer Flut von Antworten darauf - eine Auswahl ---

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

esst halt mehr Sauerkraut dann passt`s schon durch!
Sachen gibt`s......
Benjamin

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

sorry wenn ich Fehler tippe aber ich hab noch Tränen in den Augen.. Um
Dich zu beruhigen, sämtliche Toiletten namhefter Hersteller sind
bauartgeprüft und müssen den sogenannten "Normschiss" (ja den gibts
wirklich) durchlassen . ( 2. Lachanfall) Die Größe des Durchlasses hat
nicht unbedingt mit der Spülleistung zu tun, diese kann sogar besser
sein wenn die Dimension etwas geringer ist. Erklärung dauert zu lang,
glaub's einfach. Es sei denn? Ja es sei denn, deine großen Haufen
wären von einer so massiven Konsistenz, daß nee nee nee ... finaler
Lachanfall, kann nich mehr sorry gacker kreisch

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

ACHTUNG! In Tailand stellen sie jetzt WC's für Elefanten auf!!! Mit
Wasserspülung! Ist kein Witz, war bei uns in der Zeitung inkl. Foto,
hab nur im Moment keinen Link zur Hand!
Ansonsten würd ich mal dazu raten die Backen etwas zusammen zu kneifen!
Eine gute Keramik sollte mit den Haufen von Mitteleuropäern schon
zurecht kommen, vielleicht haut ihr einfach nur zuviel Papier mit rein!
Mfg. me. S. Hohwiller

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Wenn ich's mir recht überlege und den Innendurchmesser des WC-Abgangs
bedenke, so dicke Haufen (7 - 8cm im Durchmesser!)... da ging ich
schon mal zum Arzt! Da ist die Sitzung auf'm Klo bei euch wohl eher
eine "Geburt"?
Mfg. me. S. Hohwiller, DÜW

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Alles was durch eine 1" Rosette passt, das passt bestimmt auch durch
ein 3" Rohr .Hab noch niemals einen Topf gesehen, der nur durch einen
Haufen verstopft wurde. Dazu muss schon was anderes rein.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Nur zum besseren Verständnis: Es geht nicht um den Durchmesser der
Haufen, sondern eher um deren Volumen/Masse. Einlagen von 2-3Kg sind
bei uns keine Seltenheit! Mir ist das schon klar, das man Würste mit
8cm nicht durch den Schließmuskel bekommt.
Zudem sollte mein Beitrag nicht der allgemeinen Belustigung dienen,
sondern war durchaus ernstgemeint.
Stefan E.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Tschuldigung, aber wunderst du dich? Ein Brüller jagd den anderen.
Hasste die Sch... nu auch noch gewogen? (Habe mittlerweile Bauchweh
vom vielen lachen).
Benita

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Was 2-3 Kilo,kann ich nicht glauben .Glaube man will uns hier verar.....

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Bei allem Ernst, aber es ist wohl einem Menschen nicht möglich Haufen
mit 2bis 3 kg zu schei...! Da muß man schon Blei fressen!

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Falls die Haufen ein wenig größer wären als der Durchschnitt, sollte
man eventl. eine "Zwischenspülung" machen!
2 -3 kg ist doch Größenwahnsinn! Das wäre was für's Guinnesbuchder
Rekorde!
Mfg. me. S. Hohwiller

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

AUFHÖREN! BITTE! WIR KÖNNEN NICHT MEHR! Hier liegt schon ne ganze
Abteilung flach! Gröhl!
An den Fragesteller: Bitte mehrmals in der Woche abdrücken und nix
ansammeln oder eine Güllepumpe kaufen!
R. Bogner

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

3 Kilo? Das sind um es mal zu veranschaulichen 6 Pfund Hackfleisch.
Die lass dir mal abpacken und guck Dir den Haufen an!!! Ich würde mir
keine Gedanken um den Abfluss sondern um das Fassungsvermögen der
Schüssel machen.In weiß nicht welche Traditionen bei euch gepflegt
werden, aber vielleicht sollte man den monatlichen Klogang ja auf
viele einzelne Sitzungen verteilen. Es gibt Leute die gehen sogar jeden Tag.
Nee mal ehrlich, kein gesunder Mensch kackt 3 Kilo.Und dann gleich die
ganze Familie? Oder wart mal, geht Ihr nacheinander und spült zum Schluß?
Sorry wennn das ganze zur Lachnummer wird. Bin eigentlich immer bemüht
vernünftig zu antworten und auch für allen Scheiß zu haben aber
(Lachkrampf) hier gehen einige Angaben etwas an der Realität vorbei.
Gruß Max

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Bei den Gewichten wohl eher ne Betonpumpe.
Benita (der mittlerweile Schmerzmittel nimmt)

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Da fällt mir noch ein:
Bei Al Bundy (ein Mitstreiter der Kilo Fraktion) gabs mal ein Klo das
nannte sich Ferguson 1000. Einziger Nachteil:Wenn es gespült wird
fallen in der ganzen Stadt die Brunnenfontainen zusammen.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Hallo Fragensteller,
welcher von den Wildecker Herzbuben bist du?

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

3 Kg, ich würde gerne mal eine Volumenberechung machen, kennt jemand
die spezifische Dichte von Sch...? *lol*

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

@Benita: Gewogen hab ich noch keinen Haufen, eher rechnerisch ermittelt.
Hab mich vorher auf die Waage gestellt. Stolze 115,4 kg, nach dem
Geschäft waren es noch 113,6 kg. Das macht, wenn mann mal
vernachlässigt was ich in den 20 min rausgeschwitzt hab, nach Adam
Riese
1,8 Kilo.
Ja okay, 2-3 Kilo sind etwas übertrieben gewesen, ich wollte damit nur
verdeutlichen, das die Haufen wirklich groß sind!
Stefan E.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Also bei der Dichte würde ich mal auf irgendwas in der Nähe von 1
tippen - is doch bei fast allem so was mit Tieren und Menschen zu tun
hat. Stefan Herzbube, was zeigt die Waage bei drei kurz hintereinander
durchgeführten Wäägungen an (ohne Schiss zwischendurch, Zeitabstand
nur ein paar
Sekunden)
- Thema 'Nachvollziehbarkeit der Messung' Falls dieses 1. Experiment
ermutigend verläuft, könntest du noch ermitteln wieviel du in 20min
verschwitzt ...
Hab mal was von Biogas-BHKWs gelesen, ausgezeichnete CO2-Bilanz,
vielleicht wär das was, wenn Ihr gerade renoviert ...

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Dichte = 1, mal sehen:
3000g entsprechen 3000qcm.
1 Zoll-Rohr
r*r*Pi * h = 3000
r = 1,27
h = 600cm (?)
Eine 6-Meter-Wurst? Oder habe ich mich verrechnet?

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Also durch wiegen herausgefunden? Mhhmmm deine Berechnung mit dem
vorher nacher wiegen würde natürlich voraussetzen, dass du während des
Geschäftes auch keinen Tropfen Pipi verloren hast. Meistens geht das
aber zusammen ab.
So dass bei 1,8 Kilo Gewichtsverlust durchaus 800 Gramm Flüssigkeit
dabeigewesen sein können. Dann bliebe noch immer ein stolzer
Zweipfünder als Häufchen. Mir machen mittlerweile andere Dinge sorgen.
Wenn du wie du sagtest einen Flachspüler von V&B hast, stelle ich mir
gerade vor wie das Wasser beim Spülen gegen diesen Fels brandet. Da
heißt es aber Deckel zu und zurücktreten.
Max

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Bei diesen Volumina sind entsprechende Flatulenzen zu vermuten. Wie
wär's denn mit einer thermischen Nutzung derselben? Wäre doch schade
wenn die Gase so ungenutzt entweichen! Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich
den Brennwert gleich noch mit verwursten.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Hallo Max, nicht den Deckel zumachen. Der haut dir ein Loch in die Decke.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Oh Mann, der Tag ist gerettet ..
3Kg im Flachspüler, das kann man doch nur in Etappen 'machen' mit
Zwischenspülungen. Nehmen wir mal an, das seien 3 Liter, bei einem
W-Durchmesser von ca 4cm, bekommt man eine W-Länge von 238,7 cm -
unfaßbar!

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Man könnte die Version aus Verkehrsflugzeugen nutzen.Allerdings
müssten dann auch die Druckverhältnisse und die Geschwindigkeit
stímmen. Die Kurvenlage eines in einem normalen Badezimmer auf 10.000
Km/h beschleunigten Villeroy & Boch Flachspülers mit einem 115 Kilo
Fahrgast oben drauf würde mich aber eher beunruhigen. (Endgültiger
Nervenzusammenbruch, mitlesende Kundendienstmonteure bewegungsunfähig
zusammengebrochen)

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Moin,
Ist schon Klasse,bei dem Volumen im Flachspüler sitzt man irgendwann
in der eigenen Sch . !
Ich schmeiß mich hin ...

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Hört auf, ich kann nicht mehr. (Bauchvorlachenhalt)

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Salut,
Volumen einer Säule: Pi * r * r * h
h = Volumen / (Pi * r * r)
Annahmen:
a) Dichte 2 (Scheiße schwimmt nicht im Wasser, sondern geht sofort
unter)
b) Durchmesser einer Wurst ist der Einfachheit 2cm
Folgerungen:
a) 1 kg Masse ensprechen 500 cm Volumen
b) Radius ist 1 (halber Durchmesser)
h = 500 / (3.14 * 1 * 1) = 159 cm
Stramme Leistung, das.
Gruß Jörg

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Tja da bekommt der Begriff "brauner Bomber" ne neue Bedeutung


----------



## tanzboy (16 März 2012)

Genial Genial Genial haben diesen Thread gerade auch mit 5 Leuten gelesen, liegen auch alle
auf dem Boden und können uns vor Lachen nicht mehr halten!!!!!!!


----------



## astrosfan (17 März 2012)

:crazy:rofl3unsure98happy010

Öhm, es gibt ihn tatsächlich den "Normschiss".

So sieht er aus:






> Gewicht: 1450g , Durchmesser an den dicksten Ausstülpungen: 2,54cm


----------



## LuigiHallodri (17 März 2012)

Ich kann nicht mehr! Vor allem auch die wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen darüber! rofl3
Was man mit so eine Frage für eine Lawine lostreten kann. Zuerst dachte ich das wäre eine Spaßfrage, aber der Typ meint´s tatsächlich ernst!
Danke dafür!


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 März 2012)

Echt sehr lustig .


----------



## tommie3 (17 März 2012)

Unglaublich!


----------



## Q (21 März 2012)

lol3 was für ein Scheiß   :thumbup:


----------



## FlerIstBoss (1 Mai 2012)

ich mein die Frage an sich ist schon der burner, aber die Kommentare dazu sind die creme de la creme xD


----------



## Katzun (13 Juni 2012)

ich hab tränen in den augen!


----------

